

What software used for http://News.YCombinator.com - nagarch


======
seymores
Arc <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_%28programming_language%29>

~~~
nagarch
Sorry ...I mean..where I can get this package..not language. I want use this
in some blogss as it looks very nice.

~~~
burgerbrain
It comes with Arc. <http://www.arclanguage.org/>

